# Louisanna caviar recipe



## The Princess (Jul 3, 2013)

a long time ago I made something called louisanna cavia.  I remember the recipe had black beans, black eyed peas, white shoepeg corn, but I can't find the recipe does anyone have one they would like to share?


----------



## jennyema (Jul 3, 2013)

The Princess said:


> a long time ago I made something called louisanna cavia. I remember the recipe had black beans, black eyed peas, white shoepeg corn, but I can't find the recipe does anyone have one they would like to share?


 

Google "Texas Caviar"


----------



## salt and pepper (Jul 3, 2013)

Texas Caviar, from Big Texas Steak Ranch, Amerillo TX

2 16 oz cans blackeyed peas (drained and rinsed)
1 med jalapono pepper
1/4 chopped white onion
1/3 cup Italian dressing
1/2 chopped green bell pepper
1 TBLS seasoned salt
2 TBLS chili powder
2 TBLS ground cumin
1/4 tsp ground red pepper
combine all mix well and chill


----------



## jabbur (Jul 3, 2013)

Mine is called Oklahoma caviar

2 cans black eyed peas
1 can black beans (optional can use 3 cans black eyed peas)
3 tomatoes chopped (when I can't get really good tomatoes I use 2 cans roasted diced)
1 onion chopped
1 can white hominy (some folks use whole corn but we prefer the hominy)
1-2 green peppers chopped (I only use 1)
8 oz. Italian salad dressing

Drain and rinse beans, peas and hominy(corn)
Add other ingredients and stir well
Refrigerate 2 hours min. to combine flavors
Serve with tortilla chips


----------



## pacanis (Jul 3, 2013)

There is apparently a fine line between what some would refer to as caviar and others salsa


----------



## taxlady (Jul 3, 2013)

Why is this stuff called caviar?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 3, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Why is this stuff called caviar?



It's a play on words/visuals. The Italian dressing coats the black-eyed peas and black beans and makes them look shiny, like caviar.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 3, 2013)

It's called "Cowboy Caviar" here in the upper midwest.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 3, 2013)

The cajun caviar I know is actual roe from the bowfin.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 3, 2013)

There are a billion recipes for this dish but you'll find more recipes online by attributing it to Texas


----------



## pacanis (Jul 3, 2013)

One billion recipes...


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 3, 2013)

jennyema said:


> There are a billion recipes for this dish but you'll find more recipes online by attributing it to Texas


Do you just like to argue? I'm thinking yes. 

Google says 181,000 hits for "Cowboy Caviar" and only 109,000 for "Texas Caviar"

Nothing near a billion, though.


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah, but who's counting, right Steve? I don't think it was meant literally...


----------

